# What's A Good Tpms For My 4 Wheeled Outback Travel Trailer?



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

What's a good TPMS for my 4 wheeled Outback travel trailer?


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

TPMS, what is that? I'm familiar with PMS... )


----------



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

deepvee16 said:


> TPMS, what is that? I'm familiar with PMS... )


Midol is to PMS as TPMS is to blown tires...







Tire pressure monitoring system...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I've used one from Pressure Pro since 2007. It has worked flawlessly! I have replaced the four sensors (sealed battery in each) once at around the 6 year mark. Love the peace of mind it brings to long road trips.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

TST Technologies in Cumming, GA
Tsttruck.com
Had their system for years, saved tires and fenders! The one time I thought it was a bad sensor, it wasn't, but couldn't stop due to major construction. Drove slowly to an exit and was able to get a new tire.
Highly recommended, friendly folks. Just call them.
Dave


----------

